# 10th Aberdeen Slot Car Show & Swap Meet on 3/27/2011



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*A B E R D E E N, MD Slot Car Show & Swap Meet on 3/27/2011*

*10th Aberdeen (MD, DC, VA, DEL) Slot Car Show & Swap Meet
**SUNDAY MARCH 27th 
10AM - 2PM*
​*  
Contact: Elliott Dalberg (703) 960-3594*
*e-mail: [email protected]

**
Clarion Hotel Aberdeen*
http://www.clarionaberdeen.com/
980 Hospitality Way
Aberdeen, MD 21001

Show me where on Google Maps

(410) 273-6300
www.clarionaberdeen.com‎



*:thumbsup: SUNDAY MARCH 27th* :thumbsup:





*:thumbsup: SUNDAY MARCH 27th* :thumbsup:

​

It is again at the Clarion Hotel in Aberdeen, MD, about 18 miles south of the Delaware/Maryland border (about 35 miles south of the Delaware Memorial Bridge-the Jersey Border) and about 20 miles north of the city of Baltimore, literally right off of interstate 95 at the Aberdeen Exit #85. The Clarion hotel's address is 980 Hospitality Way , Aberdeen , MD 21001 and their direct local phone # is 410-273-6300.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I emailed Elliot this morning to see if we can still get a table. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

i am gonna try to make that one ,hope to see ya there joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jtslot said:


> i am gonna try to make that one ,hope to see ya there joe



Cool:wave:


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*.*

Bump it.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Getting close!!!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

See you there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool name?


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Can't wait. I will be there. This is like Christmas Eve.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Omega said:


> Can't wait. I will be there. This is like Christmas Eve.
> 
> Dave


You know it!! I only got 3 hours sleep!!!!

Hitting the road now!!!! :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

lets go! everyone get up and get out to the show!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

alpink said:


> lets go! everyone get up and get out to the show!


You coming bud??


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Well, has anyone returned to report, pics would be nice too???


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Show was great. My son and I had a blast. Spent more money then planed, but o'well. Nice crowd, got there at 9:45 and a line was already starting to form for those waiting for 10:00. Ton of cars as always and some very good prices on new stuff. Just wish the room was a little bigger for more room between the wall tables and the inside tables by 11:00 it was a tight fit.

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea it was tight in the rooms. Seems the isle's were disappearing. lol

We had the only table in the hall way. It was a great show. Lots of good deals and good people.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The only problem with this show is the traffic on I-95 north after the show. I must have sat in 45 minutes of traffic to get to the second toll booth. If anyone knows how to bypass the second set of toll booths heading north, I'd love to hear about it.

Joe


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Where are you going too from here? I take Paradise rd. rte 462 to red light. Left on Level rd too first red light then make right on Darlington rd rte 767 turns into Main St. Follow Main st. too Castleton Rd. make right then right at red light onto rte 1. Then take rte 1 to 222/272 towards Lancaster or find your way back to 95 off of 273. No tolls and lite trafffic.


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Besides rte 40 thats the only other bridge crossing I know of. Rte 273 takes you towards Rising Sun where Cecil County Raceway is.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Rt. 40 runs more or less parallel to 95 and often rolls pretty well when 95N is hammered. Quite a few truckers use it. If you're talking about the toll at the DE state line, you can get off an exit or two or three before that and run US40 up to Rt. 1 which'll dump you back on 95N beyond the toll jam. The stretch of Rt. 1 from 40 to 95 was really expanded a few years back and helped out a lot.

I used to run that stretch of 95 quite a lot between Baltimore and Phila. I woulda thought Fastrak woulda whittled away at those horrible toll backups by now, but sounds like it hasn't quite solved that time honored tradition of toll booth backups.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Going north, get off at exit 109B, turn right on 896 (?) Christina pkwy, then right on College Ave., then hop back on I95. 

From the north it is exit 1B.

I run Baltimore to Philadelphia 20 or 30 times every year, and I hate to give Delaware $4 each way!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

They actually get you twice on I-95N before you get back to NJ; once for $5 in Maryland and again for $4 near Delaware.

Thanks for the suggestions on alternate routes. I've looked at the map and seen other roads, but until you either take them or hear about them, you never know what you are going to get. I've seen Rt.40 on the map and now I know enough to try it next time.

Thanks...Joe


----------

